
Microsoft’s New Chromium Edge Can’t Be Uninstalled - vanburen
https://www.extremetech.com/computing/313877-microsofts-new-chromium-edge-cant-be-uninstalled
======
justinclift
Well, MS have completely gotten away with their much hated Telemetry. So, "why
not"?

It's not like the EU is going to step in again. :(

